# Igor's obedience beginnings



## bura4 (Jul 25, 2010)

He also learnt the self controll







And then graduated to the saucer 






Slowly, he got it that the idea is to be close to my left leg


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

It looks like you are doing a great job. I am sure it is hard to work alone as much as you seem to. Best wishes for success.


----------

